# Bowkers insecticide stoneware with lid...



## Dashooch (Apr 11, 2017)

I recently acquired this,seen some similar but non with this particular label. Any input as to its value?


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 12, 2017)

I haven't seen that particular version either...it also appears to be a MUCH larger size than the normal ones.  The market for the normal ones is pretty poor (about $40 if you are lucky) but this one is nicely marked, has the original cover, and is a big boy so I would hazard a guess that someone might pony up $100 or so for it.  Nice find!


----------

